# My French Bulldog "Zola"



## AshleyT (Mar 27, 2008)

I just got Zola, she is a two and a half year old french bulldog, and i love her  What do you think?


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Cute! I have a 7yo Black Brindle Frenchie.


----------



## triaxle32590 (Feb 19, 2008)

Aaaaawwww she is so cute I could just squweeze her... I love french bull dogs... They are so cute....


----------



## Shaina_T (Sep 25, 2007)

Aw she is so cute!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

She's a cutie. And she has a great smile.


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

She is such a cutie patootie! Congrats!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

She is an absolute doll! I love frenchies, they are such fun dogs.


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

I love her black eye! Too cute!


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

OMG I love her!! Frenchie's are one my fav breeds! She is simply adorable


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

OHH she is adorable! The spotted bat ears made me smile!


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

Such a cutie. The first pic- such a huge smile- obviously happy to be there! Congrats to you both!


----------



## Craftydeb (Feb 20, 2008)

What a cutie she is


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

She's adorable! I love french bulldogs


----------



## AshleyT (Mar 27, 2008)

thank you everybody!


----------

